# Ballpark figure on a CUB



## tired-retired (Nov 26, 2011)

A friend of mine passed away a few months ago and they are having a sale this Saturday which includes a Farmall Cub. They had her running a couple days ago and there is water and anti-freeze in her right now. I'm sure there is nothing major wrong with the motor. It's been used very little in the last 30 years and I was thinking it would be a good restoration project. The paint isn't bad at all and the sheet metal is extremely good. I don't think it would be very hard to clean up and paint and be a pretty little tractor.

Except for my AV that I restored a few years ago, I'm mostly a Deere bum. Just think this Cub is cute and was wondering what it might be worth in the eyes of some of you experienced guys.

Already have far too many projects for this winter, but I'm just thinking about it. Appreciate your input.

P.S. I've been chasing my tail trying to upload more than 1 picture. Can't get it done.

Jim Dunn
Harrington, Delaware


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well tired-retired, It's really hard for anyone to say unless you happen to be there and see what sort of real shape it's in. At first glance, $1100 or $1200 came to mind. If it was pristine totally restored shape, and you were selling it, I'd ask around $2800 to $3200. Not knowing of it runs... but was in real good shape, and that one looks to be, you could go in with anything maybe between $1900 and $2200. I see plenty for sale for around $2500 and not as pretty as that one. I picked up a nice '48 Cockshutt 60 last year for $1400 and I have a ball with it and it hasn't cost me a dime since I got it home.
Don't jump in too deep with your first offer because if they take it, you'll always wonder what you could have got it for.!! 
Hopefully this hasn't made your decision more difficult!!

Here have a look
http://www.farmallcubforever.com/product/Albion_ NY Cub

http://defarmallcubs.com/TRACTORSFORSALE.html


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

That's in good shape compare to the ones I seen lately that need a lot of work.

Depending on location okay shape asking $1.500- $ 2.100.

Have you consider local high school shop to restore?


----------



## tired-retired (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for the input. The way the weather looks, I might just stay close to the stove this weekend and let this project pass me by. Sign of getting old and telling myself I don't really need it.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Stoke up the stove and take a run over and make an offer! That's a sweet looking tractor... through $500.00 at them and see where it goes. They know your a friend and you want to restore it, maybe they'll let you have it.
I offered $200.00 for the Minneapolis Moline I bought this year, and settled on $400.00. Doesn't hurt to ask!


----------



## tired-retired (Nov 26, 2011)

It's a public auction sale. Can't just make an offer. Used tractor dealer from down state is usually at all these sales and he's pretty hard to compete with. But on the other hand, I hope he comes when they sell my junk. I'd want him there then, so fair is fair.

I hope for the family's sake, it is a good sale, but with the weather being so cold tomorrow, there won't be many there to just observe.

We got up this morning to about 5" of snow and 12 degrees. You just never saw more beautiful decorations. There are some beautiful sights in this world of ours and the most beautiful, by far, are God's creations.

Jim Dunn
Harrington, Delaware


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That is beautiful Jim!


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

How do you put a price on something like that. Value is what two people are willing to pay for it. Don't see many cubs for sale so it could go high. Cub has become more of a toy for parades and such. Pulling a peoples wagon at shows or if you are lucky enough to find a belly mower for it.
caseman-d


----------



## tired-retired (Nov 26, 2011)

I went and watched the cub sell. You guys were right on target and thanks for your replies. It sold for $1750 and a young acquaintance of mine bought it to restore. Glad to see him get it and I'm sure he will do an outstanding job on the restoration. He has done other beautiful work on antiques. Thanks again.

Jim Dunn


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Glad to hear that it has gone to a good home!


----------

